# Legacy XL Reverse Mow Lockout Disable



## cloead (Sep 15, 2014)

Has anyone attempted this? I have to turn my deck off and on million times when cutting my yard (lots of areas without grass still.. and it kicks up a ton of dust if I mow over them). And having to disable the reverse kill each time is annoying.

I haven't dug into it yet but was wondering if anyone has done this.. any advice is appreciated. Don't really need to hear the "WHY WOULD U DISABLE THIS AWESOME SAFETY FEATURE?!??!" comments.. I usually don't have babies crawling around my yard.

Thanks


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Many forums discourage or disallow any posting of the removal or alteration of safety equipment due to legalities that expose the forum/owners to lawsuits. You may want to figure this on out on your own, it might not be hard.


----------



## cloead (Sep 15, 2014)

GTcollector said:


> Many forums discourage or disallow any posting of the removal or alteration of safety equipment due to legalities that expose the forum/owners to lawsuits. You may want to figure this on out on your own, it might not be hard.



Yeah I don't really see that ever happening. Has 4chan gotten sued before? They've ruined more lives than all the other forums combined lol

Oh well.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

cloead said:


> Yeah I don't really see that ever happening. Has 4chan gotten sued before? They've ruined more lives than all the other forums combined lol
> 
> Oh well.


Whether or not you see it happening has little bearing on the situation, you would not shoulder the legal expense or sanctions.Whether or not another forum has been guilty of violations is not a valid argument either. You saying, "they've ruined more lives than all the other forum combined" seems a little fortuitous without a reference to injury or death, do you have an example? I have no idea what/who 4 chan is, and it doesn't matter whether they have been sued or not, it did not affect you.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

4chan is, I guess you would call, an alternative chat room. Doesn't seem to have much continuity. Maybe a half case of RedBull would make it easier for me to make sense of it.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

skunkhome said:


> 4chan is, I guess you would call, an alternative chat room. Doesn't seem to have much continuity. Maybe a half case of RedBull would make it easier for me to make sense of it.


 Redbull?? I quit drinking 8 years ago, I guess I don't keep up with the new booze. My guess is that an alternative chat room would be those filled with people of the alternative culture. To me that means someone with half their body tattooed and with so many piercings they couldn't hold gumbo.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

All I know is I picked out a couple of areas of interest that I might like and found it totally impossible for me to follow. Lots of name calling and belligerent postings.


----------



## cloead (Sep 15, 2014)

GTcollector said:


> Whether or not you see it happening has little bearing on the situation, you would not shoulder the legal expense or sanctions.Whether or not another forum has been guilty of violations is not a valid argument either. You saying, "they've ruined more lives than all the other forum combined" seems a little fortuitous without a reference to injury or death, do you have an example? I have no idea what/who 4 chan is, and it doesn't matter whether they have been sued or not, it did not affect you.


You are spending a lot of time going off topic in this thread. If you know or can help with the problem, reply. Otherwise I don't really care about your opinions on whether or not a forum will be sued over me disabling my reverse mow key.


----------



## cloead (Sep 15, 2014)

GTcollector said:


> Redbull?? I quit drinking 8 years ago, I guess I don't keep up with the new booze. My guess is that an alternative chat room would be those filled with people of the alternative culture. To me that means someone with half their body tattooed and with so many piercings they couldn't hold gumbo.


Man I have seen a lot of kids drinking Redbull. Someone should sue somebody.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

cloead said:


> You are spending a lot of time going off topic in this thread. If you know or can help with the problem, reply. Otherwise I don't really care about your opinions on whether or not a forum will be sued over me disabling my reverse mow key.


You know, you are very demanding for someone who has contributed so little here. You come in here in your very first post telling us how you want us to answer your question. You wrote, "Don't really need to hear the "WHY WOULD U DISABLE THIS AWESOME SAFETY FEATURE?!??!" comments.." The first respondent stated honestly that there isn't going to be anyone here who will want to tell you how to defeat a safety feature. Personally I hate the backup lockout but tell someone how to defeat it. Not on your life. Whether or not you could alter your tractor is your business but that doesn't mean someone here is going to put down in writing how it should be done. 

If you don't want to talk about "4chan" then don't bring it up.

This is a community and this is or was conversation. We all try to be helpful to first time posters when they come directly in without an introduction and ask for help even though we know most will get their answer and never post again or contribute to the community in any way. But! Our attitudes change rapidly when someone comes in making demands. 
Perhaps if you want to be rude 4chan is the place for you. 

In short, sir, I think you have received your answer.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

GTcollector said:


> Redbull?? I quit drinking 8 years ago, I guess I don't keep up with the new booze.


RedBull is an energy drink. Personally I think it's overpriced horse pi$$. It has a tendency to make people loud and obnoxious.


----------



## cloead (Sep 15, 2014)

skunkhome said:


> You know, you are very remanding for someone who has contributed so little here. You come in here in your very first post telling us how you want us to answer your question. You wrote, "Don't really need to hear the "WHY WOULD U DISABLE THIS AWESOME SAFETY FEATURE?!??!" comments.." The first respondent stated honestly that there isn't going to be anyone here who will want to tell you how to defeat a safety feature. Personally I hate the backup lockout but tell someone how to defeat it. Not on your life.
> 
> If you don't want to talk about "4chan" then don't bring it up.
> 
> ...



Such demands. Because my demand was simply to not hear the crybabies tell me how I should or shouldn't modify my tractor. If that's me telling you how to answer my question and comes off as "remanding" then you have very thin skin. But yea.. I threw around many demands and can understand why you wouldn't want to help. I demanded that you all answer my questions immediately and I then informed you that I wasn't even going to say thanks.

And why not? If you're too afraid to post it, send a PM. I'm not sure how or why you think sharing information opens you up to liability (or what kind of liability you think is going to happen. "Safety" feature is very arguable). There are many youtube videos on how to do such things on other tractors, they just don't transfer over to the simplicity.. I don't see YouTube quivering in a corner.

This forum is dead as hell. There are threads on the front page from 4 months ago. So sorry if I asked a question without making 100 posts bumping old threads or without an intro. I looked through the front page and didn't see anything I could help with. My Legacy XL only has 6 hours on it and has been back to the dealer twice and is currently leaking hydro fluid from the front end. Here's my intro - I have a tractor and want to be able to reverse mow after turning my PTO off and on.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

skunkhome said:


> RedBull is an energy drink. Personally I think it's overpriced horse pi$$. It has a tendency to make people loud one obnoxious.


hmmm, that's new to me (redbull), but it could be a beverage some posters use to excess. There really isn't any point in responding to a poster like this, he is a narcissist, and doesn't care about anyone but himself. I really feel sorry for anyone close to this person, and I feel sorry for him as well. I cant imagine what it would be like to go through life with such an attitude and personality. The fact that he admonishes me for going off topic for responding to a subject he brought up shows poor cognitive skills, and poor or low cognitive skills is a trait of people with severe personality disorder. His comments about the state of this site were meant to lash out at someone for his own feelings of inadequacy, again personality deficiencies. Finally, calling Phil thin-skinned for his response was a classic example of transference, I think it's very obvious who is thin-skinned. I think I knew this stuff before college I just didn't know the names of all of it, mostly we used names associated with animals backsides, lol. He is right about one thing, we are spending to much time on this, talk to the keyboard dude.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, Mike how have you been? I can see you have been up to your studies. I agree the Simplicity forum is awfully dead. That is why I try my darnedest to respond to every post that is posted here and am pretty generous as rule to the one post wonders.


----------



## cloead (Sep 15, 2014)

GTcollector said:


> hmmm, that's new to me (redbull), but it could be a beverage some posters use to excess. There really isn't any point in responding to a poster like this, he is a narcissist, and doesn't care about anyone but himself. I really feel sorry for anyone close to this person, and I feel sorry for him as well. I cant imagine what it would be like to go through life with such an attitude and personality. The fact that he admonishes me for going off topic for responding to a subject he brought up shows poor cognitive skills, and poor or low cognitive skills is a trait of people with severe personality disorder. His comments about the state of this site were meant to lash out at someone for his own feelings of inadequacy, again personality deficiencies. Finally, calling Phil thin-skinned for his response was a classic example of transference, I think it's very obvious who is thin-skinned. I think I knew this stuff before college I just didn't know the names of all of it, mostly we used names associated with animals backsides, lol. He is right about one thing, we are spending to much time on this, talk to the keyboard dude.


Lots of big words from a guy that doesn't even know what Red Bull is. 

I could pick apart all the flaws in your theory but I fear I may use references that you have never seen or heard of yet.. so bear with me. I fear you have spent many of your years cooped up indoors, not experiencing life. Signs of a severe personality disorder. The way your attitude sways from highs to lows is a classic sign of bipolar disorder. 

The fact that you went off topic so randomly in a thread with a very specific thread title and question shows poor cognitive skills, not the other way around.

And FYI, my comments on the state of this forum are facts. Has nothing to do with me but you are free to spin it in your head however you would like (delusions are cool too).


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

What lovely weather we are having down here lately. Perfect for growing grass but not so much for mowing. High humidity keeps the dew from burning off until well up into the morning. By then it is uncomfortably hot like sitting in a sauna so you try to put off mowing until late afternoon maybe after sunset. If you are lucky you don't get one of the late afternoon thunderstorms that are nearly a daily occurrence. For the last month or so the grass gets way too long before I can find the right conditions to mow so I end op leaving windrows with grass clippings 6-8 inches long.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

skunkhome said:


> What lovely weather we are having down here lately. Perfect for growing grass but not so much for mowing. High humidity keeps the dew from burning off until well up into the morning. By then it is uncomfortably hot like sitting in a sauna so you try to put off mowing until late afternoon maybe after sunset. If you are lucky you don't get one of the late afternoon thunderstorms that are nearly a daily occurrence. For the last month or so the grass gets way too long before I can find the right conditions to mow so I end op leaving windrows with grass clippings 6-8 inches long.


Same here, almost daily showers. It driving the weathermen crazy. The dew doesn't leave the grass until noon or after. I have classes until noon anyway, but I am also rebuilding a Briggs 16hp engine at the same time, along with a Bolens mower deck and replacing some worn bearings in a Bolens tiller, so mowing must be done in a moments notice. Fortunately I only have to mow the 3 acres around the house and not the rest of the 20 acres, the horses do their job. I have no idea how I do this when I'm cooped up indoors all day.


----------

